# Close pass at a Do335 From The Carson Video



## krieghund (Nov 5, 2011)

This is pretty close to a Do335 two seater.......from the chase plane while the plane is under foreign eval


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 6, 2011)

I get the dreaded X's


----------



## mhuxt (Nov 6, 2011)

Works for me.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 6, 2011)

And me - great pics.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 6, 2011)

All I show are two X

Not sure why a .BMP image isn't showing for me...


----------



## johnbr (Nov 6, 2011)

I tried firefox and the photos come in.


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 7, 2011)

Carson as in "Kit" Carson? looks simular to the footage in the 3rd or 4th part of this...

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation-videos/home-movies-front-30671.html


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2011)

Photo's work for me in Firefox. Interesting shots.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 7, 2011)

Yup. Works in Firefox but not IE. Weird.


----------



## Denniss (Nov 8, 2011)

Win7 Prof x64 IE9/FF7.01: All images visible in FF, in IE9 (not logged in) the mini aircraft images in the sigs are marked with a red X. Virtual machine with XP Prof + IE8/FF7.01: IE8 displays the site just like the IE9 in 7, FF does not show the mini aircraft images at all.


----------



## krieghund (Nov 8, 2011)

Might have to do with that VIRUS from Microsoft called "Windows"


----------



## Siegfried (Nov 8, 2011)

I use Firefox on one PC (where it works) and ie 8 on another (which doesn't). It's worth having both browsers to cover your bases.

Some more youtube video of Do 335

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jK8ydLY5QHQ_
This ones in German but the engineering test videos are fascinating, ejection tests at 7m30sec or spin tests at 6.55

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6ROSTqm2KQ_

This was quite an advance aircraft: ejection seat/s, hydraulically boosted ailerons. Internal bomb bay. The version with the DB603L engine (same as used on the Ta 152C) was estimated to produce 495mph.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 11, 2011)

Works on linux on every browser: firefox, chrome, midory etc. Also works on my iPod.


----------



## phas3e (Nov 11, 2011)

Thread here with the likely explanation 

http://www.luftwaffe-experten.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=14389&pid=78042&st=0 entry78042


----------

